# Siphonic Roof Drainage Systems



## Codegeek (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about siphonic roof drainage systems?  I understand they are an engineered system and until the 2012 IPC, not really addressed.  The 2012 IPC says they have to be designed per an ASME and ASPE standard.

I'm not familiar with them, so this is more for my edification.

Thanks!


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.pmengineer.com/Articles/Feature_Article/280ee3eac5a1b010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____


----------



## Doorman (Mar 27, 2012)

Coug Dad, good find and good share. :cheers


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 27, 2012)

Thx Coug, that almost got me excited enough to want to design a roof drainage system again...almost.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 27, 2012)

Apparently if installed in NY it would function in snow and freezing conditions!

Syponic Pros & Cons

Hydromax FAQ  link for information purposes only.

Francis


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 27, 2012)

Gotta wonder, we're replacing scuppers and roof drains with highly sophisticated drainage systems that a few oak leaves could eff up? Sounds like a variant on green engineering that will never pay off.

Here's the trade off: Big pipes are gone. Slope is gone. Yearly maintenance is gone.

                            Small pipes are the norm. Slope is unimportant. Maintenance is constant.

This brought to you by the last newfangled European innovation, EFIS!

Bill


----------

